# [Article] Real World Benchmarks Of The EXT4 File-System

## El_Goretto

C'est encore Phoronix qui s'y colle.

On y voit un beau et fier ext4, qui fait bien péter les benchs théoriques (bon, ok, XFS un peu aussi  :Smile: ), mais aucun FS ne crée la différence en pratique. En plus, ya même pas besoin de trucider sa femme pour essayer ext4, c'est bonheur... Hum.

Par contre, les saloupiots rappellent bien que btrfs n'est pas loin, un FS qui a pour ambition de concurrencer ZFS (qui reste confidentiel, entre opensolaris/solaris et son implémentation beta chez FreeBSD).

Alors vous, ext4, vous allez y passer, vous aller attendre btrfs, ou bien non, niet, du stable façon 5 ans d'âge mûri en fût de chêne. Ou bien vous avez déjà fait le kéké avec du XFS tuné delamor ou un truc plus exotique, JFS, reiser4...

----------

## Oupsman

On peut pas mettre plusieurs choix dans ton sondage ... J'ai pas qu'un seul FS moi sur mon PC, j'ai du Ext3, du ext2, du reiserfs et du JFS (qui n'a rien d'exotique, du moins dans le monde des VRAIS Unix <= troll detected !! )

----------

## kwenspc

XFS + reiserfs (pour /usr/portage et /var/  il excelle sur les tout ptits fichiers faut avouer)

ext4... le vieux patch moisis au dessus du patch sur ext2 qu'est ext3. tssss... (ou alors ils ont tout recodés from scratch? m'étonnerait...)

Euh sinon faudra m'expliquer l'intérêt du benchs jeux pour les fs... une fois tout chargé en ram, le fs importe très très peu sur la fluidité du jeux (ça il le prouve leur test c'est sûr  :Laughing: ) 

à la rigueur ils auraient pu bencher le chargement des jeux en question (changement de niveau etc...) ça aurait été plus pertinent que les fps. Idem pour la compression. (le cpu bosse plus à compresser qu'à attendre que les données arrivent en mémoire c'est pour ça que le teste est pas vraiment significatif)

Un vrai bench pertinent (même plus que la mesures d'I/O pures) ça serait l'install d'une Gentoo, sans déconner: sync de portage, calcul de dépendance sur les 4 fs en partant d'une même config (même matos, même stage de départ, meme sync donc mise à jour identique), compilation (super important ça: ça crée/détruit un TAS de fichiers)

Amha quelque chose me dit qu'on aurait un truc au final plus intéressant et surement plus mitigé aussi...

Autre truc: taux de fragmentation au bout d'un temps T, vérification des journaux, etc... 

Bref c'est pas ext4 qui va me faire quitter XFS.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ext4... le vieux patch moisis au dessus du patch sur ext2 qu'est ext3. tssss... (ou alors ils ont tout recodés from scratch? m'étonnerait...)

 

Et bien si, justement, le ext4 c'est de nouvelles bases, mais avec compatibilité bidirectionnelle (sans les extends). Très fort.

Et + 1 pour les FPS sur des jeux, c'est juste qu'ils aiment bien les graphes de leur super outil PTS  :Smile: 

PTS n'est pas encore super pertinent sur les mesures d'E/S, l'ajout de tests dédiés est assez récent (quelques mois à peine).

@Oupsman: kerzut, peux pas éditer le sondage :/

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   ext4... le vieux patch moisis au dessus du patch sur ext2 qu'est ext3. tssss... (ou alors ils ont tout recodés from scratch? m'étonnerait...) 
> 
> Et bien si, justement, le ext4 c'est de nouvelles bases, mais avec compatibilité bidirectionnelle. Très fort.
> 
> 

 

tut tut tut la retrocompatibilité elle est bidirectionnelle si tant est que tu n'utilise pas toutes les options d'ext4, qui d'ailleurs reviendrait à avoir quasiment du ext3... sans intérêt donc.

Si je comprends bien, la prouesse technique n'a pas été de coder ext4 (avec les quelques améliorations que ça amène) mais bel est bien d'avoir pu relire le code de ext3 pour la réimplémentation  :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   ext4... le vieux patch moisis au dessus du patch sur ext2 qu'est ext3. tssss... (ou alors ils ont tout recodés from scratch? m'étonnerait...) 
> 
> Et bien si, justement, le ext4 c'est de nouvelles bases, mais avec compatibilité bidirectionnelle (sans les extends). Très fort.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Tu as raté l'édit.  :Smile: 

Ya pas que les extends comme "features" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4), heureusement...

----------

## geekounet

Sous Linux j'en suis toujours qu'à XFS+LVM2 faute de mieux, mais sous FreeBSD... ZFS powa  :Very Happy:  Et ça déchire tout  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je suis très classique donc je tourne avec ext2, etx3 et aussi reiserfs.

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je suis très classique donc je tourne avec ext2, etx3 et aussi reiserfs.

 

+1... sauf que je n'utilise que ext3   :Laughing: 

... j'attend btrfs aussi  :Smile:  mais sans plus.

----------

## ppg

ext2/ext3, ça fait moins de case à cocher dans make menuconfig…

Le reste sur mon desktop je vois pas l'intérêt de me faire chier avec des trucs exotiques capricieux (j'ai un jfs qui m'avait pété à la gueule il y a longtemps, mais ça aurait pu être pareil avec autre chose).

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as raté l'édit. 
> 
> Ya pas que les extends comme "features" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4), heureusement...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Extents
> 
> Extents are introduced to replace the traditional block mapping scheme used by ext2/3 filesystems. An extent is a range of contiguous physical blocks, improving large file performance and reducing fragmentation. A single extent in ext4 can map up to 128MiB of contiguous space with a 4KiB block size.[5]

 

Humpf, avoues quand même que ça serait dommage de se passer d'une telle feature.   :Wink: 

(Et puis après, dans 6 mois tous les noyaux des distros auront l'ext4, donc la retro compatibilité on s'en fichera)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Extents
> 
> Extents are introduced to replace the traditional block mapping scheme used by ext2/3 filesystems. An extent is a range of contiguous physical blocks, improving large file performance and reducing fragmentation. A single extent in ext4 can map up to 128MiB of contiguous space with a 4KiB block size.[5] 
> 
> Humpf, avoues quand même que ça serait dommage de se passer d'une telle feature.  
> ...

 

Mais clair!  :Smile: 

'toutes façons je vais tout péter mes FS, alors que ce ne soit pas rétro compatible... pfff houlala    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais clair! 
> 
> 'toutes façons je vais tout péter mes FS, alors que ce ne soit pas rétro compatible... pfff houlala   

 

L'interet de la retro compatibilité est limité c'est net. 

Sinon, j'ai pas trop chercher mais le travail de check sous ext4... il est aussi mou du genoux que pour ext3 ou bien ils ont enfin réussis à faire un truc aussi rapide que sous les autres fs tel que reiser et xfs?

----------

